# How do I work a finishing polish by rotary?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi guys, popped my rotary cherry yesterday and loved it.
I found I got the knack of it quite quickly, and using Menzerna po203s I spread it slowly at 700rpm for 2 Passes then worked it at 1500 for at least 2 passes followed by 2 passes at 1300, then 2 at 1200 before lowering to 900 for 2 more light passes, this worked well and I used the same approach for refining with po85re5, however I've been reading that finishing polishes are already so fine that they don't require breaking down so is there a different technique I should be aware of to get the best results with finishing polishes?
Thanks


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Hi guys, popped my rotary cherry yesterday and loved it.
> I found I got the knack of it quite quickly, and using Menzerna po203s I spread it slowly at 700rpm for 2 Passes then worked it at 1500 for at least 2 passes followed by 2 passes at 1300, then 2 at 1200 before lowering to 900 for 2 more light passes, this worked well and I used the same approach for refining with po85re5, however I've been reading that finishing polishes are already so fine that they don't require breaking down so is there a different technique I should be aware of to get the best results with finishing polishes?
> Thanks


Hey buddy.

I did my bonnet yetserday morning with a 5 tonne silverline silverstorm rotary, finished with SF4500 menzerna finish, slowest speed, 4 passes light pressure, then 4 passes with no pressure. Came up beautiful. This on a black hex pad.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

NeilA said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> I did my bonnet yetserday morning with a 5 tonne silverline silverstorm rotary, finished with SF4500 menzerna finish, slowest speed, 4 passes light pressure, then 4 passes with no pressure. Came up beautiful. This on a black hex pad.


Thanks for the reply mate. Is that po85re? Is what ive got.
So there is no need to work at higher speeds like with the menz polishes/compounds?
I guess it must be that the abrasives are already so small theres no need to break them down then.
Ive been working it at speed 3 then coming back down.
Ill give it a go your way. Thanks again


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Menzerna polishes have new names, you'll find out with this chart


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

SuperColin said:


> Menzerna polishes have new names, you'll find out with this chart


Cheers mate. Do u know if 85re5 is 4500? Not on the chart


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

PO85RE5 is the "technical name" of the SF4000, I mean, another name ! They changed a few times in the past years.


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. Is that po85re? Is what ive got.
> So there is no need to work at higher speeds like with the menz polishes/compounds?
> I guess it must be that the abrasives are already so small theres no need to break them down then.
> Ive been working it at speed 3 then coming back down.
> Ill give it a go your way. Thanks again


Hey mate

I believe the SF4500 is another name for PO85RD which is now UF5000. 
Confusing aint it?


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. Is that po85re? Is what ive got.
> So there is no need to work at higher speeds like with the menz polishes/compounds?
> I guess it must be that the abrasives are already so small theres no need to break them down then.
> Ive been working it at speed 3 then coming back down.
> Ill give it a go your way. Thanks again


Oh, btw my slowest speed is like 900 rpm on the silverstorrm - not sure which rotary you've got but 900 worked fine for me 
how you getting on with the rotary. I love it - although cannot seem to get on very well with a rotary and megs 105 - really tricky - so i swapped it the MF compound D300 Megs on a yellow hex pad - my god I loved every minute of it. D300 is my fav cutting compound along with menz FG400. Awesome man just awesome.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

NeilA said:


> Oh, btw my slowest speed is like 900 rpm on the silverstorrm - not sure which rotary you've got but 900 worked fine for me
> how you getting on with the rotary. I love it - although cannot seem to get on very well with a rotary and megs 105 - really tricky - so i swapped it the MF compound D300 Megs on a yellow hex pad - my god I loved every minute of it. D300 is my fav cutting compound along with menz FG400. Awesome man just awesome.


Damn menzerna, im now really confused. Mine is def po85re5 which I thought was a varient of po85rd but now it seems its 106fa?? 
Im getting on ok with the rotary mate although u probly saw I had s bit of a scare last night with it on a mates focus rs.
Ive got the cleanyourcar ep801, love it. Its lowest speed is 700 rpm.
Hsvnt gone above speed 3.
Also havnt tried 105 or 205 on it yet although I really like 205 on my day.
Trying to persevere with menzerna on the rotary. Got 203s sussed techique wise to an acceptable standard but not the 85re. 
Ive been using it the same way as 203, ie, spread slow, then up to 1200 - 1500 rpm untill I think its ready to come back down the speeds. However from what u guys arr saying mayne I should be spreading it at speed 1 then work it at 2 only.
Menzerna seem to recommend working it at med to high speeds


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh and isnt the megs mf system meant for da?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

NeilA said:


> Hey mate
> 
> I believe the SF4500 is another name for PO85RD which is now UF5000.
> Confusing aint it?


Seriously? Damn polishes. Sooo now I dont know what ive got


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just realised ur not using mf pads. Ignore my last post about it.lol


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Oh and isnt the megs mf system meant for da?


Trust me, it works brilliantly on foam - its just like 205, same oily consistency and offers virtually the same cut as 105 but without its finicky issues of drying too quickly and dusting. Its beautiful to work with.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

NeilA said:


> Trust me, it works brilliantly on foam - its just like 205, same oily consistency and offers virtually the same cut as 105 but without its finicky issues of drying too quickly and dusting. Its beautiful to work with.


Sounds good.
The most aggressive ive used so far is 203s. Or ultimate compound but that was with the da.
Du u mind telling me youre technique with 205 on the rotary? Havnt tried it with the rotary yet


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Just realised ur not using mf pads. Ignore my last post about it.lol


Im gonna try some MF pads with a rotary at the weekend. Will experiment and mix some 105 and D300, about 65/35 mixture in favour of the D300 - want see what kind of cut that baby can offer.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol there are 2 members viewing at the moment straingly neil a and neil b.
Bizzare


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

NeilA said:


> Im gonna try some MF pads with a rotary at the weekend. Will experiment and mix some 105 and D300, about 65/35 mixture in favour of the D300 - want see what kind of cut that baby can offer.


I tried 75% 105 & 25% ultimate compound on my da. That was nice


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Lol there are 2 members viewing at the moment straingly neil a and neil b.
> Bizzare


LOL! My bloody laptop just died as I was typing out a response!! ARRGGGG!

205 on a rotary - 8 passes, slowest speed and slow movement. Light pressure for 4, no pressure for the other 4. Used on white hex pads and also my very underused and well under rated green hex pad :doublesho


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> I tried 75% 105 & 25% ultimate compound on my da. That was nice


ooohh. Looking forward to my crazy weekend ahead - love experimenting.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Technique wise I look for a certain consistency on the panel. Weather and car dependent it may need spreading for a few passes or just one at a very low speed. Move to about 900 rpm for a while until its oily then up to 1200 or even 1500 for as long as I can juggle it, don't know how many passes but will be maybe 5 minutes, then ease it back down. It's a slow steady process for proper finishing. I can run 85rd on a black pad for close to 15 minutes per set if "jewelling"


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Technique wise I look for a certain consistency on the panel. Weather and car dependent it may need spreading for a few passes or just one at a very low speed. Move to about 900 rpm for a while until its oily then up to 1200 or even 1500 for as long as I can juggle it, don't know how many passes but will be maybe 5 minutes, then ease it back down. It's a slow steady process for proper finishing. I can run 85rd on a black pad for close to 15 minutes per set if "jewelling"


This. :thumb:

Don't ever short set your finishing polishes - the likes of Menz 85RE do break down and benefit from longer working times in my experience especially on softer finishes that are less forgiving for getting the crystal sharp finish. Yes, 85RE will finish down hologram free with fairly short sets and if that is all you are after, you'll be pleased with it... but if you long set it, work it at 1200 - 1500rpm for a few minutes to really break the polish down and then jewel it, you can really enhance to overall *clarity* of the finish. There's a big difference between swirls and hologram free, and a jewelled to perfection finish


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Dave KG said:


> This. :thumb:
> 
> Don't ever short set your finishing polishes - the likes of Menz 85RE do break down and benefit from longer working times in my experience especially on softer finishes that are less forgiving for getting the crystal sharp finish. Yes, 85RE will finish down hologram free with fairly short sets and if that is all you are after, you'll be pleased with it... but if you long set it, work it at 1200 - 1500rpm for a few minutes to really break the polish down and then jewel it, you can really enhance to overall *clarity* of the finish. There's a big difference between swirls and hologram free, and a jewelled to perfection finish


This again lol :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dave KG said:


> This. :thumb:
> 
> Don't ever short set your finishing polishes - the likes of Menz 85RE do break down and benefit from longer working times in my experience especially on softer finishes that are less forgiving for getting the crystal sharp finish. Yes, 85RE will finish down hologram free with fairly short sets and if that is all you are after, you'll be pleased with it... but if you long set it, work it at 1200 - 1500rpm for a few minutes to really break the polish down and then jewel it, you can really enhance to overall *clarity* of the finish. There's a big difference between swirls and hologram free, and a jewelled to perfection finish


This is the answer description I was after thanks dave, work at moderate speed for a few minutes then drop to low speed for the rest of the time. Rather than working too long at higher speeds. This is where ive been going wrong as ive been working too long at higher speeds.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Have a look at this 'paint jeweling' vid. I have followed this process in the past and it works a treat. :thumb:


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

similar to what I use.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Porkypig said:


> Have a look at this 'paint jeweling' vid. I have followed this process in the past and it works a treat. :thumb:
> 
> How to Jewel Paint using a Rotary Buffer - YouTube


That is a very good video and thanks for posting it.
Unfortunatly it has raised a few concerns with how im using my rotary.
First off, when he polishes in the first minute, he is moving the machine way way faster than me, ive been moving it about as slow as his jewelling possibly slower than that.
Plus if thats his polishing/refining he does at first , when using 203 after spreading I work it at high speeds for a good 5 or 6 passes before spending ages coming back down the speeds. He seemed to work it for a minute or so only.
Also the line of product he puts on the panel is way more than the 3 skittle sized drops I put on the pad.


----------

